
The Angel Empire Strikes Back – Why pay-to-pitch works  - wheels
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2009/10/22/the-angel-empire-strikes-back-why-pay-to-pitch-works/
======
wheels
Still seems smarmy, but worth reading to hear from "the other side".

